
Baba Is Y'all - polm23
http://game.engineering.nyu.edu/babaisyall/
======
eindiran
If you have a chance to try it out, "Baba is You" is one of the most
interesting puzzle games I've ever played. The puzzles are distinctly
programming-like, or at least exercise similar modes of thought. The central
conceit is that the way to beat each level is by changing the rules that apply
to it, which are manifested as physical blocks that you can push around. It is
available for Switch and from Steam:

[https://www.hempuli.com/baba/](https://www.hempuli.com/baba/)

~~~
dane-pgp
It's also "distinctly programming-like" in the sense that the game rules are
Turing complete, as discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19905741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19905741)

~~~
jqgatsby
Thank you so much for this recommendation. I was looking for some kind of
educational game to keep my 8-year-old occupied, and just downloaded this and
it's so awesome.

~~~
jessriedel
Is it accessible to an 8-year-old? I haven't played it, but a lot of adults
seem to find it quite challenging.

~~~
jqgatsby
so, he did pretty well up until level 7, but then it starts to get a bit too
hard. I wish they had an easier version for kids. It's okay though, if I sit
with him we can figure it out together, but I now agree it's slightly too
difficult.

If you want a puzzle game that is great for kids, I recommend ThinkRolls by
Avokiddo. But all these computer games end up crowding out other stuff that
I'd rather they spend their time on, and it always spirals out of control
unfortunately.

~~~
nothal
For what it's worth, I am an adult that spent way too much time playing video
games as a kid. Like, I started around the age of 5 and consistently played
hours and hours every day. I think for the most part it's not too adversely
affected my life (besides some remedial catch-up on social skills in college)
and I think I even learned some pretty good lessons from them. I would
encourage your kid to be an active gamer (i.e. teach him how to add to a games
content or lore, or even become a 'script kiddie' as they used to be called.)
That said, video games are just like any other hobby with the added benefit of
hand eye coordination.

------
Freak_NL
I'm just getting the title 'Baba Is Y'all' and three buttons. That's it. Do I
need a specific browser or OS for this? (Firefox on Ubuntu Linux)

~~~
wocka
It looks like there is a MySQL error breaking the game. View the source for
the page and you'll see "PHP/MYSQL Error : ". There's also a "PHP/MySQL Error
: whoops" message if you try to visit the sign up page.

~~~
ketzu
You don't have to view source, the error message is just black on black: try
to select some of the screen at it will turn up.

------
Kuraj
Sign up is broken.

